# Best Safe Viewing areas for Railyard- CSX Queensgate Yard?



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello to any fellow Cincinnatians or anyone who has frequented the CSX Queensgate yard here in Cincinnati.

I am wondering if anyone has any good safe locations from where to view the yard and movement, ASIDE from Tower A in Union Terminal. 

Are there any decent areas on the street level to view? I know the Western Hills Viaduct gives a good view but there is moving traffic which doesn't lend itself to stopping to take photos. 

Anyone?


----------

